# dry cracking hands?!?



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

Hello everyone, I am sure since there are many here who work in the industry, someone else has to suffer from dry, cracking hands...When fingers split, and bleed, and sting whenever you wash them in anything, even plain water ...I have an appointment with a dermatologist in May (the earliest available), but do any of you have any advice on what I could do until then? 
this is serious, and I don't know what to do.

Thanks in advance


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

chouxbacca,
have you tried cocoa butter, the kind sold in drug stores, not baking supplies. eucerin cream seems to work fairly well and some people swear by "bag balm" made for livestock originally. the main thing i've found to help is constant reapplication and keeping your hands out of liquids(which in a kitchen is almost impossible). hope this helps.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Wear surgical gloves when ever possible. If you do use a cream or lotion at work, get an unscented type that won't transfer that perfume and soapy taste to everything you touch, i.e. shaping bread dough. Bag balm has been a popular item in kitchens as long as I can remember. It was originally formulated for moisturizing cow udders.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

but, as a SAHM with changing diapers, cooking, cleaning, doing art projects, etc my hands get quite a beating. *Neutrogena* is by far one of the brands to use. If/when it gets really bad I'll put on bag balm and a pair of "sleeping gloves" overnight. I hope I've helped.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

And when you are finally knocking off and don't have the energy or the fancier stuff at hand (hee hee), olive oil is my choice for a quick fix until I can get home. I apply just a few drops after I rinse and pat my hands to rid of excess water but while my hands are still moist. This helps the olive oil not be so slippery. Use the extra virgin. It's lighter than the others and absorbs better. Another light oil that I've used is almond oil (don't let the chef see). I figure if this stuff is good during massages, it ought to be good after work. And the stuff we have at the restaurant is primo. In the pastry station we have rosewater and glyverin. But I've never tried to combine the two to make a moisturizer because it takes too much time (I just reach for the olive oil). At home I have this stuff from Japan that a good friend bought for me. It's called YuSkin. It's very medicinal but works. I put on before sleep. In addition to cracked hands, I also have cracked lips. And I will use the cocoa butter for this. I take a few shards and rub between my fingers to warm a little until it gets a little gooey and then apply to my lips. I got this idea from reading Like Water for Chocolate. Tita extracted the oil from the beans on a fry pan. As for facial skin... Sigh. I have a few more wrinkles from the drying blast of heat when I open the oven door. Nothing I can do about that one except smile because that's the best way I can hide those laughlines.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I surely know what you mean by dry, cracked hands. I had my hands in more chemicals than usual this week,and washed walls to close down the sorority house for winter break. All of my knuckles are bleeding I am using an Aloe Vera lotion that helps a lot. I've read that putting vaseline on the hands and sleeping in white cotton gloves will heal them. I would bet on the olive oil theory. It's good for everything that ails you. Gloves - the surgical kind, don't help me because my hands sweat so much in them that they are still soaking wet!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Crisco is also good in a pinch, at work. And wearing latex or other such gloves when you might have your hands in water a lot. Yeah, they can be really annoying, but they give your hands a chance to not get any worse.

At home, at night I use Vaseline Intensive Care Advanced Healing (white bottle, royal blue cap).


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Eucerin cream (not lotion) works the best for me. It's a little disgusting because it looks very much like Crisco but thicker. It's somewhat greasy at first, but it absorbs after rubbing it in. One thing I really like about Eucerin is that it really has no smell unlike those other "unscented" creams that stink.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chouxbacca,
I can sympathize with you. I suffered with this for years. Spent lots of money!!!! with regular doctors. Met a herbologist( which I'm not really into) and was healed in two weeks forever.
The key is to moisturize your hands from the inside. Your probably not going to like this , but you have to cut the caffeine and the alcohol, drink plenty of water, and stay away from injesting large amounts of citrus things.
I also had to use a cream for the dry winter times, hum, I think its called zims crack creme. I know, but I'm not kidding.
Also do not let your hands air dry, always dry them quickly with a clean cloth.
Good Luck,
PS I'm certainly not telling you not to go to the doctor, thats your best bet.


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

there are a number of reasons they dry and crack but first let me tell you about balms and salves. they would be the best product for you.i dont like gloves you may actually be allergic to the latex or rubber. a company called burt's bees makes a gardners hand salve that is absolutely a miracle worker.use it after you knock of work and before you go to bed . also get yourself some soap from the health food store in a pump. the soap at work could be adding to you problem. keep you hands clean and dry. if you would like to wear gloves when you go to sleep use cotton gloves. also there is a company that makes the same type of stuff but it is called badger.
i say health food store because the less coloring agents and chemicals and perfume the better and you will find the quality you need at those type of stores. 
also from a biological stand point you body is extremely dehydrated, do you drink? if so start drinking much more ,much more water.take a vit e and a supplement.star using good olive oil on your foods. cut back on refined sugar and white flour.
good luck...remenber it is not what is on the outside that is always the problem it starts on the inside. the visual results are only when it is serious enough.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Take VITAMINS A & E for dry skin. Drink lots and lots of water, literally.

AND, RUB SESAME AND OLIVE OILS INTO YOUR HANDS. You'll notice an improvement.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

No way do I drink alcohol. It would put me to sleep, and at my age I appreciate my energy I'm glad you popped in here, Kokopuffs. I was just thinking Vitamin E when I came up on your post. That sounds like a very good regimen.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

First of all, dump your dermatologist. I don't care who the **** he or she is, MAY is too long to wait to see a doctor. The very idea that you NEED to see a doctor implies some sense of urgency. Doctors like yours give the medical profession a horrible name. I have friends who think it's perfectly acceptable to spend an entire day in the waiting room of their favorite GYN or other doctor. My time is far too valuable and there are far too many doctors available for me to waste that kind of time.

I've found Lubriderm to be quite effective. The sleeping gloves paired with a cocoa butter-based ointment will definitely work well. I fully understand about washing your hands incessantly when you handle food - it's one of the requirements of the profession.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

My dermatologist told me to use the greasiest emolient I could stand. Anything that says "soft and silky" contains more liquids than you need. Bag balm was his first recommendation. He also told me to put it on, wear gloves to bed. Another lotion that helps is Lac Hydra. It will burn/sting when you first put it on, then follow it with a bag balm type that will seal the moisture in. Gloves are the final step. Just don't forget to wash your hands b4 you put contacts in in the morning.....
Oh another word from my dermatologist. If you suffer from dry skin, after you shower but b4 you dry off, pat plain old mineral oil found in the drug store over your body. Dry off. The mineral oil seals the water next to your skin. And no, it doesn't seem to stain the towels...


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I used to have the worst looking hands in the world so much so that I would never reveal them on a date. Need I mention how painfull it was just trying to perform the smallest of tasks. I tried using the surgical gloves but there is a fine powder inside that helps in putting them on. This powder helped in drying my hands out even more. What helped was two things one was making sure I was the one on the line who cut up all of the Lamb. Yes, the lamb. The lamb fat has a high content of Lanolin and I used to rub my hands on the fat scraps when I could. Second I became religous in my applying of a good moisturizer especially at night. It took a long time but it eventually went away.


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

thank you all so much...I will try as much as I can to take all your advice...I can't see how I could be dehydrated, but will definately cut down on the citrus. Ill post again in a couple of weeks if none of this works, and once again, my appreciation has grown bigger than my vocab allows


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

chouxbacca,

I know May seems like a long time to wait for a dermatologist but Isuspect you're a new patient due to the length of time, and it will be well worth the wait.

chiffonade, sometimes we are limited by who we can go to under our insurance plans which is why it takes longer and dermatologists are certainly some of the most difficult to get to quickly so you have to plan ahead.

Please do not cancel your appointment! And once you're a patient, you will not have to wait so long for your next appointment. Be sure to check with your dermatologist's receptionist to see if you need a referral from your general practioner if you are using your insurance.

Have you had a history of any skin problem of this type? There are so many types of allergies.

I have a dear friend who has suffered from eczema (there are about ten types of this) all of his nearly 4 decades of life. When he moved to a new city, it took three months for him to get in to see a dermatologist and it had been a couple of years since he'd been to his last one so he was suffering pretty badly.

He's very educated on what works and what does not because he's had to live with it and the lack of effective medications throughout the years. You name it, he's tried it. He recently had his appointment and the eczema has been narrowed to atopic dermatitis. There are several brand new medicatons on the market. Within four days of starting medication, his skin cleared up, the best I've seen... ever.

Now, eczema may not be what you have, but the same principles can be applied...

Many suggestions have been made in this thread for over the counter products. The best out of all of them would be the mineral oil. You can get food grade mineral oil at any local pharmacy for a couple of dollars. Use this before you go to bed at night and as needed daily. Stay away from petroleum based ointments or lotions unless prescribed by a doctor. If you have an undiagnosed skin condition, petroleum based products can spread it.

Cooking is one of the worst occupations for anyone with skin conditions because so many of the things you have to do require exactly what you're supposed to avoid such as the following (direct from the dermatologist's hand out within the last couple of weeks):

Protect your hands. Wear gloves whenever you do dishes or housework, because soap and water, cleaning products and even dust can irritate your skin. However, rubber gloves tend to get hot and make your hands sweaty, so wear cotton glove liners inside the rubber gloves to absorb perspiration or find "allergenic gloves".

For information on latex allergy, check here and here.

Heal with hydrocortisone cream. If your skin is really inflamed and itchy, over-the-counter hydrocortisone creams can help soothe the itch. They may also diminish some of the redness.

With some types of eczema, sponge bathing is encouraged because this allows the individual to retain natural body oils and to help keep the skin from drying out.

I have not included everything on the sheet and it would be nearly impossible for anyone to live a normal life if they literally did everything that was ideal. But these should help you until your appointment.


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

At last a subject I do know something about.

I started getting trouble with my hands about 10 years ago. I put this down to many years of washing up in hot detergent water. I think the skin just dried out and whatever natural lubricant there was has been reduced, possibly permanently. I have seen specialists in skin problems who all say eczema. Now excema is just a general term for skin trouble, ha,ha. The favourite remedy of these people is a steryoid cream and for me it worked, for a while. The cream has the effect of thinning the skin and after a time becomes ineffective, so you have to move on to a stronger version and so on. 
I've tried many barrier creams, greases and moisturisers and some helped and some didn't. BUT don't use any one too long or too much. Having discovered Neutrogena I hit it really hard, thinking it was doing good. After a while things settled down then started peeling in a big way. I think the cream prevented the natural sloughing of skin cells so I built up a sort of tanned hide which then separated from the lower layers. It might just be my case of course.
The run up to Christmas saw me almost unable to hold a knife. I resorted to wearing Vinyl disposable gloves (all evening) as I am alergic to both rubber and latex. The buildup of moisture in the glove actually helped in the healing process. Another big influence is stress. As soon as the pressure of of Christmas was off and I had a 5day break, my hands improved vastly.
For those of you who have no skin trouble at present I advise using barrier and moisturiser to keep those hands healthy. It's easy to forget.
I hope this is of assistance to you.

David


----------



## timjan (Jan 2, 2002)

once i learned to not rub my hands dry, but rather clap them dry with the paper very gently. it prevents to scrub the skin every time you dry your hands.


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

My dr recommended Cetaphil 2yrs ago as pool water was reeking havoc with my skin, and I am thoroughly convinced. It works great. I also use the bar soap. I like the hand cream over the lotion, its got a lighly greasy feel, but doesnt stay that way for long.


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

those detergents are strong; figure how quickly they clean grease from plates. Skin is lubricated by grease which breaks down just the same. This is worsened by friction on the skin. 

the only thing that cured my excema was herbal cream from a Chinese herbalist. In Britain, you pharmacies sell Acqueous Cream, which is like the base cream they use for adding other things to. it's way cheaper than branded creams, and doesn't hurt me the way supposedly gentle creams do. Try different ones if you're not happy first time round.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

In winter I use a paraffin bath and leave the warm wax on my hands until it's cool. I re-dip 2-3 times, then follow up with either Neutrogena hand cream (a little dab'll do ya) or body lotion, then avoid getting my hands wet for at least 1 hour. I've tried Mary Kay's "Satin Hands", but I use it only occasionally to slough off the dry skin, about once a week during winter. The treatment includes a very dense, lanolin-like salve; sloughing scrub; then a washing cream followed by a moisturizer. My hands really do feel better, but it's too gol durned expensive to use daily, even in winter. In the last year or two, as I approach 50, I've really noticed my skin drying out. Never used to have this problem.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Try and avoid hydro-cortisone cream - it thins the skin, makes it more vulneable to irritation and unable to renew itself so well. I use herbal cream - e.g.marigold, starflower. i have chronic eczema and have had dermatoligusts near to tears with frustration. they generally want to hand out cortisone cream but know that i don't want to take it unless strictly necessary as i know what it does. Also it just makes my skin more vulnerable to attcks. A cortisone cream can get rid of the worst but then the idea is to keep the dryness down and use it as litttle a possible. The only thing that I've found that works for me is a herbal cream from Ghana, but other people have found starflower/borage cream very effective.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heh, eczema/dermatitis. Something that has been bugging me for years.

some hints: i use either cetaphil nutra - d or cetaphil cleansing lotion.

medications, prednisone 25mg, diprosone O.V. apparently (not available in AUS just yet) Pro-topic is supposed to be quite good.

food acids and heat seem to be exacerbating causes, as dirty skin seems to cause a reaction.

Even though a Dermatologist may not offer much hope, they can educate you how to reduce the incidences of outbreaks. Also a Allergist/specialist may also help you control incidences.

The bottom line, just keep trying to find a solution, because virtually every case is different.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

My hands have been red and rashy lately too, but it's because of the antibacterial soap I used to wash my hands a million times a day (I'm a messy cake decorator, what can I say). Also the detergent used for the floor and dishes. I have started wearing gloves whenever possible (when cleaning), and also bought some creamy Vaseline lotion that a co-worker recommended that has helped a bundle. 

Drinking more water has helped too. The problem is, I can't stop washing my hands, you know? So I have to deal with it by treating the reaction TO the products, which isn't the best way.

The toxins! The chemicals! The poison!!

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I would try to wear gloves (the yellow rubber kind that go up to your elbows) when washing dishes, if possible, so your hands aren't exposed to the harsh chemicals in the dish soap.

Also (this may not be an option where you work) use as little antibacterial soap as possible. The non-antibacterial stuff cleans just as well and is gentler to the skin. (This from several dermatologists- the people whose hands are the worst, they said, are those who tend to wash their hands the most often, with antibacterial soaps!) Like I said, I'm sure that it isn't an option if you work in a kitchen where everything must be sanitary as possible.

Rubbing your hands with vitamin E might help. I've never tried it (my hands have always been fine) but I've heard it works wonders. Ditto with bag balm.

With your choice of doctors, I would say, when you find one who makes you happy (insurance allowing, of course) then stick with him/her no matter what. You may have day long waits (as someone mentioned) but if your doctor is really high quality and listens to you, IMO it is worth it. It's a better use of your time, I think, than going to a second rate doctor who has you in and out in five minutes time without really listening. Just something to think about.

And lastly, I second the advice about drinking lots of water to stay hydrated as well as staying away from diuretics- anything caffeinated, as well as alcohol. I don't know about the citrus, but it's worth a try.

Good luck! Let us know how it turns out!

(sorry to be so long winded!)


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Shimmer,
You could always try and find some natural handwash made with essential oils of thyme, lavender, eucaliptus and/or tee tree. These as are all good anti-bacterial/antiseptic (tea tree and thyme being the best anti-bacterial)oils. I don't know of a make to recommend that you could get in the US, but a shop that sells a lot o health foods, natural cosmetics would be your best bet.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

it would be quite prudent to try and stay away from latex gloves.

Apparently, latex sensitivies are one of the most common contact allergies. Also because of the way latex gloves are powdered, you also run the risk of getting an allergy to corn .

When latex gloves are manufactured, they are dipped in a slurry of cornflour and water and left to dry. Most of the times, some of the latex proteins detach from the glove and bind to the cornflour. When this cornflour rubs against your hands, you run the risk of becoming sensitised to corn as well as latex (double whammy).

So what i do to try and prevent this, is to wear powderless vinyl gloves.


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

well... to thank you all it would take forever, so I will say it one more, generalized, time. Thanks a billion for all your advice and support. I tried to get bag balm, but the tsc (farm superstore) was temporarily, out of stock, so I got emu oil since I had heard it was good for alot of stuff being of all sorts, and lo and behold, since yesterday, a definite improvement has been clearly present. My hands after 3 uses are much better, and my mild aches no longer exist either. I suggest now to all of you this miraculous product, and hope that if ay of you try it, it will work as well as it has for me.:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi,

I agree with CalicoSkies. Cetaphil by Galderma works really well. It's a little pricey though but works. Another product that works is Aquaphor. It's like water suspended in cream to help replenish the lost skin moisture due to excessive washing and harsh exposure to chemicals. You ccan probably ask the pharmacist about Aquaphor. There used to be a brand as such available but I think it's now under a different brand name. Good luck and I hope things would get better soon.


pastrychef_den


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Ahava hand cream sold in department and specialty stores works instantly. It contains Dead Sea minerals and several emollients. Works wonders. between the dry air and constant hand washing my hands are a mess.


----------



## mermaid (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm new here, but this is a subject I know a bit about...
for healing skin, some good things are Shea butter, Jojoba, Emu oil (if you don't have a problem with animal ingrdients) to a lesser extent cocoa butter. best to apply when skin is a little damp, to help contain some moisture. Essential oils that will help: lavender (helps accelerate skin growth) Calendula (heals) Chamomile (soothes) - avoid tea tree - it's extremely drying. Essential oils should always be diluted in a carrier oil and not applied neat (straight) I like jojoba since it is very close in composition to our skins natural sebum and is readily absorbed. 

hope this helps!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

As Nick.Shu said... for anyone whose skin is sensitive/allergic to either the latex in latex gloves and/or the powder inside... try the *vinyl glove*. There is a brand called Allerderm, recommended because they are "latex-free, powder-free, and provide waterproof protection and an excellent chemical barrier." They're safe for sensitive hands because they do not contain chemicals used in ordinary gloves and run about $3.00 a pair.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

One take on this issue that may not have been addressed here is that people who cook for a living have their hands exposed to all types of foods---all day long, everyday. 
I had a severe case of dry, itchy and cracking hands several years ago. The dermatologist informed me that its the acids, alkalais, and bacteria in the foods themselves that trigger the dermatitis described here. Actually, protecting your skin from the food (gloves, vaseline) and rinsing your hands regularly in warm vinegar and water solution will do a lot to alleviate the problem. Alkalais are a big problem; #1 culpret-the capsasin in chilies and sweet peppers-both hot and sweet and #2 strawberries. Also be careful of the live bacteria in cheese and on meats. The vinegar solution neutralizes the alkalai and brings a lot of relief. Then moisturize after.


----------



## chefgirlrd (Jun 18, 2003)

There is some lotion called Cornhuskers lotion in a clear 
bottle with a yellow label. I looks like it would be slippery 
but when you put it on, even liberally, it isnt. I swear by
that stuff.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I have seen many people with this problem, the best thing is latex gloves.

Hogan


----------

